

I Quit My Job - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/i-quit-my-job/

======
dirkdeman
Are you familiar with Chris Guillebeau's blog(the art of non-conformity)? He
has some great insights about being self-employed and the fear of change,
especially for those who have a steady jobs/mortgage/kids/etc. I alwas go
there for inspiration and reassurance when I need it.

<http://chrisguillebeau.com/3x5/>

~~~
nathanbarry
Yes, I read Chris' blog every Monday and Thursday. Even got a chance to meet
him when he was on his book tour. Either way, he is a great resource. Thanks
for posting the link.

